# pictures of my two tiels



## garylee9122 (Apr 2, 2012)

here the pictures of my two tiels i got today idk if there male or female but i was told the one was a cinnamon pearl


----------



## garylee9122 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Both are gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

They sure are pretty ! How old are they ? It's harder to sex them if you don't know the age.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

They are gorgeous. If you know how old they are, the forum can better help you with their sex.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Goregeous birds The second one is a cinnamon pearl pied.


----------



## garylee9122 (Apr 2, 2012)

the gray is 11 weeks and the cinnamon is 10 weeks out


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Okay you can try wing spot sexing on the grey bird its not always 100% but its usually pretty accurate, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=18307. 

Male behaviours include whistling, beak banging ( banging their beak on objects kind of like a woodpecker), and heart wings ( holding their wings up slightly and it makes a heart shape). 

Do you know what the second birds parents are? cinnamon and pearl are sex-linked so if the mother was not a cinnamon or not a pearl the baby is a female, if the mother was a cinnamon pearl then it could be male or female. 

Other than that you can wait until they molt in their adult colours or DNA sexing.


----------



## garylee9122 (Apr 2, 2012)

the parents of the grey were a grey and a pied and the parents to the cinnamon pearl were a lutino and a pearl


----------



## garylee9122 (Apr 2, 2012)

i cant wait till i know if there male or female


----------



## Philwalters (Feb 16, 2012)

Lovely birds. Does the cinnamon have a problem with its right wing? The bird appears to be holding it lower.


----------



## garylee9122 (Apr 2, 2012)

he started to do that after i clipped his wings


----------



## Harvey (Apr 6, 2012)

2 beauties there! Very nice


----------



## garylee9122 (Apr 2, 2012)

i thin kthe cinnamon pearl might be a male i seen him doing the heart wing a few times yesterday and today and my other tiel dosent do that at all


----------



## garylee9122 (Apr 2, 2012)

i was checking out the wing spots on both of them today the grey only has the spots from about the middle of the wing to the end and the cinnamon pearl has them along the whole wing


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

If the spots only go to the middle of the wing and not all the way down the wing then the gray is most likely male. Though wing spot sexing is not always 100 % accurate.

Did you look at the wing spot sexing thread? http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=18307. It has pictures of what a male and female wing should look like.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

garylee9122 said:


> i was checking out the wing spots on both of them today the grey only has the spots from about the middle of the wing to the end and the cinnamon pearl has them along the whole wing


The grey is most likely male and you need to look at the pearls center 2 tail feathers to determine gender:
http://talkcockatiels.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12532&d=1329182316


----------



## garylee9122 (Apr 2, 2012)

is it on the inside or the outside of the tail feathers theres grey but im not understanding what to look for with the tail feathers


----------



## garylee9122 (Apr 2, 2012)

if its on the outside of the feather then theres no grey on the one going down the middle and the one beside it and if its the inside its the same way just other feathers have some grey on them


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its the top of the feather...the very tip of the feather will be grey if male, if its clear like the pix then its most likely female (but once again this isn't 100% accurate.)


----------



## garylee9122 (Apr 2, 2012)

the whole tail on the outside is the yellow no grey at all but ill find out soon im going to have them dna tested i think jujst so im not stressing out about it and can know forsure because i want to breed them later


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Your bird is a pied as well ( cinnamon pearl pied), pied feathers are solid yellow, no marks at all, so they will be useless to use to try and sex your bird with, I think the middle tail feather is pied, the pearl tail feathers will have a dark vein down the center.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

The tip of the pearl tail feather is yellow? Then you most likely have a female there. If the tip of the tail is yellow then it sounds like a male and female to me...but they are very close in age, is there any chance they're related?


----------



## garylee9122 (Apr 2, 2012)

there not related at all


----------



## garylee9122 (Apr 2, 2012)

is it possible for it to be pied when the parents were a lutino and a cinnamon pearl


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

yes it just means that both parents were split to pied. You can tell the bird is pied because it has solid yellow/white flight feathers.

Was the dad the lutino or was mom? If mom is the lutino then your cinnamon pearl pied is female, if dad is the lutino then your cinnamon pearl pied is male, because all female offspring would be of the lutino mutation (lutino, cinnamon lutino, lutino pearl etc).


----------



## garylee9122 (Apr 2, 2012)

the mom was a cinnamon pearl and the dad was the lutino


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Okay then your cinnamon pearl pied is a male 

If you want to read about sex-linked mutations here is a thread that explains, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=26845


----------



## garylee9122 (Apr 2, 2012)

i also have a breeding pair that is proven one cinnamon pearl and one pearl


----------



## garylee9122 (Apr 2, 2012)

the female of those is the cinnamon pearl and the male is the pearl


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Did you want to know what kind of offspring theyll have? ( sorry you didnt include a question in your post) If there are no other splits then all of their offspring will be pearls, of either sex.

Keep an eye on the quality of their babies, breeding pearl to pearl can sometimes result in smaller babies, weaker babies. more deaths in the nest, bald spots etc. If they are having healthy fully feathered offspring then thats good.


----------



## garylee9122 (Apr 2, 2012)

they always have nice strong healthy babies


----------

